

Clojure, concurrency and silver bullets - varunkumarm
http://beust.com/weblog/2010/08/19/clojure-concurrency-and-silver-bullets
I'm actually confused after reading both the articles. Thought some discussion at HN may give some clarity.
======
ihodes
Stuart Halloway (part of clojure/core and author of Programming Clojure) has a
great response at the bottom of the comments:

 _Clojure’s STM API does not include agents, atoms, and refs. Only refs are
part of the STM API…_

 _…consider your article title: the reality is that Clojure provides a bunch
of different bullets to handle different problems. And this doesn’t even take
into account Clojure’s other concurrency-savvy features: immutable
collections, vars, futures, and delays, to name a few._

------
gstamp
(Concerning the comments) Amazing how subjective people can be about this
stuff. I thought the response from Stuart Halloway was well considered and
fact based.

